# eheim return line 2217



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

i wanna get some modualr hose that will replace this return line and im not sure what size this tubing is??? 3/4 , 1/2 or wtf? i found this website in the back of an aquarium magazine and they have some hose that u can use to customize ur filter return line etc, it is MODULARHOSE.COM check it out it looks cool, anyway i need to "match the size as best i can i have an eheim 2217


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

This guy posting a used one for sale has some hose dimensions....but not sure how accurate he might be.

http://palmbay.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Accessori...QQAdIdZ17196407



monstermatt said:


> i wanna get some modualr hose that will replace this return line and im not sure what size this tubing is??? 3/4 , 1/2 or wtf? i found this website in the back of an aquarium magazine and they have some hose that u can use to customize ur filter return line etc, it is MODULARHOSE.COM check it out it looks cool, anyway i need to "match the size as best i can i have an eheim 2217


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

yep the intake tube is 5/8", and the return tube is 1/2"


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

u guys are cool, i appreciate it u should check out this hose website


----------

